# Seaforth Mace Stolen



## bwatch (10 Nov 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/11/09/bc-seaforth-highlanders-mace-stolen.html


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (10 Nov 2010)

> Queens Park Arena in New Westminster on Oct. 29


  29th was a Friday night, most likely stolen by some drunk high schoolers.

Sure hope they get it back.


----------



## dwalter (10 Nov 2010)

And I used to live right across the street from Queen's Park. Goes to show how much the neighborhood has changed...


----------



## HavokFour (10 Nov 2010)

Good luck trying to pawn it.


----------



## CombatDoc (10 Nov 2010)

The bigger problem is if some scrap metal dealer has it and plans to melt it down.  I hope that they recover it soon.


----------



## chrisf (10 Nov 2010)

It's probably plated steel... I can't imagine it's worth anything other then to a collector...


----------



## gun runner (10 Nov 2010)

I am thinking it is brass,totally. This mace is 100 years old...they did make a lot of brass back then because it was really cheap to use and buy.I do hope it is returned safely.Ubique


----------



## chrisf (11 Nov 2010)

Maybe, though the scrap value would still be minimal, worth more to a collector... one realistic and unfortunate scenario is that it gets hucked into a dumpster by the thieves after they realise there's very little monetary value in it, never to be seen again...


----------



## gun runner (14 Nov 2010)

It is truly a sad event to see history like this, irreplaceable, and to the unit, priceless..thrown to the side and forgotten by some punk(s) that have no honour. Dispicable, and totally unnecessary. I feel for the Seaforths. Ubique.


----------



## old medic (15 Nov 2010)

Seaforth Highlanders ceremonial mace vanishes with car stolen in New Westminster 
By Andy Ivens, Vancouver Province November 10, 2010
http://www.royalcityrecord.com/story.html?id=3807563



> A car thief has stolen a 100-year-old mace and broken the hearts of the Seaforth Highlanders of Canada.
> 
> The regimental mace - a 1.5-metre ceremonial staff made of brass and malacca cane - was inside a red SUV that was stolen from the parking lot at Queen's Park Arena in New Westminster on Oct. 29.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrimRX (16 Nov 2010)

old medic said:
			
		

> Seaforth Highlanders ceremonial mace vanishes with car *stolen in New Westminster*



Maybe someone should check the Westies JR Mess,  >


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2010)

Slightly misleading headline (not that I'm surprised) but the person stole the car, not the mace (intentionally).

That being said, it certainly would be great if it was returned.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Nov 2010)

I suppose it wouldn't be funny to phone the number and send them after 1stmotors huh.


----------



## Scott (16 Nov 2010)

I don't even know if it was supposed to be funny that you posted that. But I roared.

In all seriousness, I hope the mace is returned.


----------



## OkanaganHeat (19 Nov 2010)

The mace has been found and will be returned to the Seaforth Highlanders shortly. The information was given during the 6pm Global BC newscast. There is not a link yet for the story.


----------



## krustyrl (19 Nov 2010)

Awesome news for all involved and to the Unit.    iper:


----------



## marshall sl (20 Nov 2010)

Recovered by NewWest police  More on link    http://www.vancouversun.com/Westminster+police+recover+Seaforth+mace/3857972/story.html


----------



## CombatDoc (20 Nov 2010)

This is awesome news indeed and a happy ending to this saga.  Bravo to the New Westminster police.


----------



## gun runner (20 Nov 2010)

That is great news,BZ to the Westminster PD.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Nov 2010)

Good to hear!!

NS


----------



## bwatch (23 Apr 2011)

It was found along with the vehicle by a passer by in one of the Royal Colombian Hospitals parking lots. They Honored this women at their Trooping of the Colors Parade held at UBC


----------

